# Quadrafire is made in CHINA !!!!!!   WTF ?



## cncpro (Jul 18, 2008)

I am absolutely thrilled that my dealer was able to supply my stove 3 weeks earlier than originally promised and I know there are many stove buyers that would like to purchase a pellet stove  but will instead go without for this year  so I don't want to sound too ungrateful *BUT.....*

When we were first considering Quadrafire we asked the salesman if it was made in USA and he said yes.  Today I go to pick it up and it's got "Made in China" all over it.

It makes me want to 


.  I never would have bought this if I had known it was coming from China.   >:-(  :-S 

Does anybody know when they moved all those American jobs to China ?  Or were they ever made here ?


----------



## Ossy (Jul 18, 2008)

cncpro said:
			
		

> I am absolutely thrilled that my dealer was able to supply my stove 3 weeks earlier than originally promised and I know there are many stove buyers that would like to purchase a pellet stove  but will instead go without for this year  so I don't want to sound too ungrateful *BUT.....*
> 
> When we were first considering Quadrafire we asked the salesman if it was made in USA and he said yes.  Today I go to pick it up and it's got "Made in China" all over it.
> 
> ...



Hahahah..Really?...hmm, if that correct and they bought Harman...well, oh boy :-(

  :ahhh:


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jul 18, 2008)

was it on the stove or on components like blowers and such?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 18, 2008)

I know that the Classic Bay and the Santa Fe are made in China so I have just assumed that all of their pellet stoves are made there.

They say it in very small print in the user manuals.


----------



## cncpro (Jul 18, 2008)

All over the outside of the huge box containing the actual stove.

I also picked up 2 other boxes containing a "grill" and a "door".  These smaller boxes do not say a country of origin on the outside or anywhere on the inside either.  I wasn't going to open them today but curiousity got the best of me...


----------



## badger1968 (Jul 19, 2008)

Can you return it?  You could still get a nice American made Woodstove!  Pellet stove . . . I don't know . . . but I'm sure some of the old hands around here do.
Respect your outrage.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 19, 2008)

Hell tell somebody in Maine that you have a new pellet stove for sale and they will turn over heaven and earth to get there and buy it.

Include in the ad "Made by the owners of Harman Stove Company" and they will tear down your house to get to it.


----------



## webbie (Jul 19, 2008)

Better stop flying, cause Boeing is having a lot of the jet parts made in China.....

Quad makes castings in Europe and in Asia...and maybe even in the USA. They also make a lot of stoves (wood) in Wash state as well as share a lot of parts production from their factories (USA and Mexico, I think...maybe Canada too).....

Honestly...at this point I would not consider an iphone or iMac, Macbook Pro, etc. cheap because they are made in China....nor a Boeing jet. Time to get used to it Folks...it's a big world out there!


----------



## jtp10181 (Jul 19, 2008)

A FEW of the Quad pellet units are assembled in China. They started doing this right after / during the huge panic 3 years ago. HNI has its own "Asia" division and when there was this big china scare with the lead paint and all, HHT released a statement saying all their product was strictly controlled, etc, etc....

I'm not thrilled to say they do have some of the units made in China but those are the facts. We have installed quite a few units that probably were assembled in China and I have not seen or heard of any quality problems.

They did not "move" jobs to China, they increased their capacity by outsourcing some of the assembly. If they had not done this they could possibly be in the same boat as Harman right now (way behind in orders).

Just FYI probably most of the electrical components in every fireplace sold in the USA come from China. Disheartening but true.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jul 19, 2008)

Breckwells are made in TX and/or OR.  

Long live the Big E.

Eric


----------



## slls (Jul 19, 2008)

Well if they are made in China then HHT will rolling in money, they work cheap in China. I guess I am waiting for the boat to come in LOL.


----------



## mralias (Jul 19, 2008)

You wouldl be hard pressed to find anything that does not have some part of it coming from China....Global Market baby!....Just the way it is.


----------



## cncpro (Jul 19, 2008)

> Can you return it?  You could still get a nice American made Woodstove!



Actually, no...  Pretty tough policy at this store.  I think I'll try another store next time around.

I thought of selling it to somebody else but really, how much difference will it make...  I am pretty sure that every pellet stove that can be made worldwide will sell this year so by selling it to somebody else I am not even going to affect the bottom line anyway.  I just wish the salesman would have told the truth when we asked.  My wife spoke with him this morning and he gave her some BS line that "they're only assembled in China...  All the parts come from here..."  YEAH RIGHT !  They're paying American workers to make the parts, then ship them to China, assemble, and ship back to the US ?  I seriously doubt it.  He didn't even apologize for the mistake !



> Well if they are made in China then HHT will rolling in money, they work cheap in China. I guess I am waiting for the boat to come in LOL.



Yes that is true to some extent but...  From what I hear the Chinese are demanding better pay and benefits.  Also with the cost of fuel they are burning up lots of profits in shipping expenses.  Maybe if we can hang in there for a decade or so things can improve for the American worker a bit...

Thanks for all the replies !


----------



## R&D Guy (Jul 19, 2008)

If it bothers you, then take the stove back and make it clear you wanted a US made product and were lied to.  Don't deal with the sales guy, deal with the owner or store manager. They should have no problem selling it. If they won't then tell them you will be filing a complaint with the BBB, as well as contacting Quad about the false claims.

And yes the salesman lied again saying that the parts are made in the USA, shipped to China, assembled, then shipped back to the USA.  You'd lose money doing that, not to mention the shipping time (2, 2-1/2 weeks each way).  Sounds like a shady place to do business.


----------



## jtp10181 (Jul 19, 2008)

Actually a lot of the components are sourced from all over the place. Some might come from the USA. I don't think they bend up every piece of steel here though and ship it over. I do know that a lot of stuff gets sent there, just have it assembled and then it is shipped right back. A lot of the electrical stuff is made in China already so it doesn't have to go anywhere.


----------



## cncpro (Jul 20, 2008)

R&D;Guy said:
			
		

> If it bothers you, then take the stove back and make it clear you wanted a US made product and were lied to.  Don't deal with the sales guy, deal with the owner or store manager. They should have no problem selling it. If they won't then tell them you will be filing a complaint with the BBB, as well as contacting Quad about the false claims.
> 
> And yes the salesman lied again saying that the parts are made in the USA, shipped to China, assembled, then shipped back to the USA.  You'd lose money doing that, not to mention the shipping time (2, 2-1/2 weeks each way).  Sounds like a shady place to do business.



Yeah, I know I could go that route but I've already put so much effort into this project so I'm not real excited about figuring out all the details all over again with a new unit.  I have no doubt that I could force them to take it back (perhaps even use some Credit Card Company leverage) especially where they are selling for higher prices now versus when I bought mine but I don't want to start all over again...

I am just glad to have this place to vent and hopefully help the general public get a little better informed.  I suppose this store would have to be considered a little on the shady side although I really was happy with every other part of this transaction...  They're only hurting themselves.  I had some other things to buy and I went to another store and spent over $500 on a sweet hearth pad and a Cheetah vac and a few odds & ends...  CNCPRO teh voting with teh dollar.  :cheese:


----------



## R&D Guy (Jul 20, 2008)

Well it's good you already have your stove.  Sounds like the people who went with Harman may be left out in the cold this winter.

Now on another note for all you pellet users out there *BUY ALL YOUR WINTER PELLETS NOW*  The market is getting flooded with new pellet stoves and all mfg's are producing at record capacity.  We all remember when the industry ran out of pellets last time, so stock up now.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't panic cncpro ... QF has quality control standards that must be maintained even if made in China...standards are standards.


----------



## Jerry_NJ (Jul 20, 2008)

Yea, it bothers me too, I just had a Quadrafire 4100-I installed last month.  One reason I purchased Q-fire was "Made in the USA" and I think it was at least "Assembled in the USA".  I have of late had no hope that anything is totally made in the USA other than what we make out of wood grown in our back yard, and then we use tools Made in China.  

With the crash of the $$$ Chinese products have got to go up in price when purchased in dollars.  So, as we hope to get more jobs back in the USA, stand by to pay more, buy less.  I am ok with that.


----------



## stoveguy13 (Jul 20, 2008)

stoves are put togeather in china do you shop at wal-mart all yuo saying you will only buy american because just about everything you buy is from china most electronics are made in china the quad componets are from the usa and it is usa componets it is called a global economy for a reason.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 20, 2008)

stoveguy13 said:
			
		

> stoves are put togeather in china do you shop at wal-mart all yuo saying you will only buy american because just about everything you buy is from china most electronics are made in china the quad componets are from the usa and it is usa componets it is called a global economy for a reason.



Still doesn't mean that when a person goes shopping for an American made product, asks for an American made product and pays for an American made product that he shouldn't expect to get an American made product.

Last time I looked the U.S. was still on the globe.


----------



## cncpro (Jul 20, 2008)

stoveguy13 said:
			
		

> stoves are put togeather in china do you shop at wal-mart all yuo saying you will only buy american because just about everything you buy is from china most electronics are made in china the quad componets are from the usa and it is usa componets it is called a global economy for a reason.



I never said  that I "only buy American".  I prefer to buy American even if I have to pay a little more.  I do shop at Wal-Mart occasionally.  When I shop at Wal-Mart or anywhere else I try to make intelligent choices.  I would much rather buy something made in USA, Mexico, Pakistan, India, Vietnam or any other place than China.  I worry about the Trade deficit with China.  I do sometimes buy Chinese product but I try quite hard to minimize that behavior.



> Still doesn’t mean that when a person goes shopping for an American made product, asks for an American made product and pays for an American made product that he shouldn’t expect to get and American made product.



Amen, Brother. :exclaim:


----------



## jtp10181 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jerry_NJ said:
			
		

> Yea, it bothers me too, I just had a Quadrafire 4100-I installed last month.  One reason I purchased Q-fire was "Made in the USA" and I think it was at least "Assembled in the USA".  I have of late had no hope that anything is totally made in the USA other than what we make out of wood grown in our back yard, and then we use tools Made in China.
> 
> With the crash of the $$$ Chinese products have got to go up in price when purchased in dollars.  So, as we hope to get more jobs back in the USA, stand by to pay more, buy less.  I am ok with that.



As far as I know all the wood products are fully made in the USA. As Craig has mentioned many times Quad imports their cast iron parts from Belgium and other places, also most of the blower kits come from china. But all the fabricating of the wood stoves and inserts is done here as far as I know.


----------



## Jerry_NJ (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks "jtp.." I intend to keep it   the Qfire 4100-I, in fact looking forward to winter, especially with the heat wave here in the NE.  I do, still, enjoy the product more by it being "made in the USA".


----------



## Pelletluvr (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a 1200i from China, and I burned 3.5 tons of pellets through it last winter, and it never missed a beat. You're gonna find that in the next few years, the quality of Chinese made stuff will be as good as anything made here or anywhere else. The thing I'm worried about is the trend toward more food imporatation. Just look what happened with the dog food thing last year. Scary.


----------



## cncpro (Jul 22, 2008)

Pelletluvr said:
			
		

> I have a 1200i from China, and I burned 3.5 tons of pellets through it last winter, and it never missed a beat. You're gonna find that in the next few years, the quality of Chinese made stuff will be as good as anything made here or anywhere else. The thing I'm worried about is the trend toward more food imporatation. Just look what happened with the dog food thing last year. Scary.



That's good to hear.  Hopefully I will be as happy as you...

So far, the quality of materials and worksmanship seems pretty much on par for what I've seen coming out of China in the past.

The right rear corner support which gets screwed down to the base of the stove wasn't tight which was causing the lower right door to be incorrectly adjusted since it's hinge post was flopping back and forth.  I tried to tighten it only to find that the phillips head was completely stripped out...  I cold-chiseled the screw head off and replaced the screw.

Aside from that, every sticker on the stove is at least halfway peeled off right out of the box...  Bah, who reads those stupid safety warnings / instructions anyway... :roll:


----------



## MainePellethead (Jul 22, 2008)

Pelletluvr said:
			
		

> I have a 1200i from China, and I burned 3.5 tons of pellets through it last winter, and it never missed a beat. You're gonna find that in the next few years, the quality of Chinese made stuff will be as good as anything made here or anywhere else. The thing I'm worried about is the trend toward more food imporatation. Just look what happened with the dog food thing last year. Scary.



And now.....Congress has taken it upon itself to decide what kind of light bulbs we should have in our home....regular light bulbs will be replaced whether you like it or not by our congress and senate with mercury FILLED flourescents......guess where there made? Guess who the "exclusive" maker is....yep....China.  They got our dog food etc.....now their going after us...how long before theres a light bulb filled with to much mercury and people are effected?

Disgusting.....I say kick all the bums out(yeah you too Teddy) and start fresh with "logical" ideas.  We are a sheep filled country with wolves leading.


----------



## thecoalman (Jul 23, 2008)

Leisure Line which is smaller company that offers anthracite coal stoves was offered by a Chinese company to have there stoves made and assembled in china and shipped here in a box ready to sell cheaper than what they could make them for. e.g. the company could close the manufacturing plant and continue to operate at a much higher profit margin. There is some integrity left in the this world and the owner didn't take the deal but in the corporate world it's a completely different story.


----------



## MCPO (Jul 23, 2008)

MainePellethead said:
			
		

> Pelletluvr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, Some GE light bulbs (and others) have been made in Hungary for the past 20 yrs.
 My 2004 Chrysler van was made in Canada but my 2005 Honda van was made in Ohio. 
 Go figure.


----------



## jenrn54 (Dec 24, 2008)

cncpro said:
			
		

> I am absolutely thrilled that my dealer was able to supply my stove 3 weeks earlier than originally promised and I know there are many stove buyers that would like to purchase a pellet stove  but will instead go without for this year  so I don't want to sound too ungrateful *BUT.....*
> 
> When we were first considering Quadrafire we asked the salesman if it was made in USA and he said yes.  Today I go to pick it up and it's got "Made in China" all over it.
> 
> ...



I emailed quadrafire in Oregon and they say the classic bay 1200 is made in Colville, WA.  I have a friend who is still waiting for his classic bay ordered in July!  His  dealer also said classic bay is made in the US.  True or not?


----------



## slls (Dec 24, 2008)

My CB1200 came in a box, it had Made in China all over the box. The stove was manufactured in July, I received it in late September, it was on a slow boat from China, hey that sounds like an old song.


----------



## wilbilt (Dec 25, 2008)

At least the stove was clearly labeled "Made in China".

A larger problem IMHO, lies with products that are minimally labeled or unlabeled to intentionally deceive consumers. People buy a "good old American brand" and never know the item was made elsewhere because the origin labeling is in microscopic print hidden on the back of the package (that is immediately discarded) or missing entirely.

Don't get me started.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 25, 2008)

I just got back from Home Depot with one you will love wilbilt. Box proudly proclaims "*Proudly Engineered In America*" With a big full color American flag. Over at the bottom corner of the box buried in between other small text "Made in Thailand".


----------



## krooser (Dec 25, 2008)

Well THAT would be a deal breaker for me... I have never purchased anything that was made in China that was as good as an American-made product. I'll buy Euopean goods without much worry... even the occasional other third-world country stuff.

But I DO read labels... I DO prefer to buy products made by my friends, neighbors and fellow forum members...


----------



## wilbilt (Dec 25, 2008)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I just got back from Home Depot with one you will love wilbilt. Box proudly proclaims "*Proudly Engineered In America*" With a big full color American flag. Over at the bottom corner of the box buried in between other small text "Made in Thailand".



That would be in clear violation of Chapter 19, Part 134 of the Federal Code of Regulations. It states  that whenever the words "America", "American", or the letters "US" or "USA" (etc.) appear on an imported product, the country of origin shall be identified in close proximity and in at least a comparable size typeface.

Unfortunately, the agencies charged with enforcing these regulations don't seem to care. These would be the FTC and the Customs Bureau. I have complained to  the  FTC about this issue with zero result. I told you not to get me started...

 ;-P


----------



## packerfan (Dec 25, 2008)

Englander makes their stoves right here in the good old USA.


----------



## krooser (Dec 25, 2008)

several years ago I caught a TV program dealing with China's emerging economy.

They showed how people in small villages manufacture machine tool castings (and other castings) in their own backyard foundries. They showed how one guy had a pile of scrap iron... he had a small melting pot on top of a roaring fire. Another guy was operating a human powered bellows. The first guy was throwing old steel scrap into the melting pot... one part bicycle frame... one part RR rail... two parts old car fenders.

He skimmed off the slag and poured the molten metal into casting boxes. When cooled, they shhok out the sand and loaded up the parts into a rickshaw and delivered them to a local machine shop.

Kinda looked like something outta the early 1800's... 

A more recent PBS (take THAT with a grain of salt) showed a factory where 450,000 people work... making everything from stockings to engine blocks... 12 hours per day/seven days per week for 4200.00 per month.

I chose not to contribute to China's grip on world trade...


----------



## control1 (Dec 25, 2008)

Once upon a time the USA with 5% of the worlds population produced 65% of the worlds goods but that was in the fifties and sixties.The major economies industries were all destroyed in WW2.It took them years to build the factories again then it took them several more years to get back their market share thus bringing them almost into the 1980's.The world is just being equalised, Japan was like China in the 70's with shoddy products but we had guys like Peter Drucker who taught them how to build quality and soon their products were better than ours.Who is going broke the big 3 or toyota or honda or bmw.I am sure China is aware of its quality issues and are doing everything possible to fix it otherwise they know their fate lies with the big 3 but without a bailout as communist they do not believe  in bailouts thats for capitalists.Or was that the other way around not sure anymore.


----------



## pelletizer (Dec 25, 2008)

Just got done investigating my whining fasco exhaust motor and yup it's made in China..


----------



## loulou (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, I've only been a member of this board for a few days, but I have quickly come to the conclusion that all Stove Dealers are somewhat on the shady side, a bit rude,  and will say anything to make the sale. 

My Enviro is made in Canada (I think, I didn't look on the stove) which was an important factor in my decision to purchase. While in shopping mode, my husband asked the dealer if it also burned corn.

He answered, "Yes, you can burn corn in these" on numerous occasions (because DH was in doubt, so each time we went back, he asked again w/ an 'are you sure?".

Well, I knew it didn't burn corn since I was doing all the researching, but bought it anyway. DH wanted a Harman, I didn't. So I bought it and told him a few weeks later. Of course, we get the stove and the first sentence in the book is "Burn Pellets ONLY". 

I never did ask the dealer about his lie. I assumed he meant, "Yeah, you can burn corn, but if you do, you're out of the warranty". 

PS: Goodluck finding anything that isn't made in China. The keyboard you're typing on is from China. Even HD motorcycle apparels and bike parts are made in China. 

Louise


----------



## TMonter (Dec 30, 2008)

Quadrafire 2100,3100, 4100 and 5100's are all made in Colville WA I believe or at least a good portion of them are.


----------



## drizler (Dec 30, 2008)

cncpro said:
			
		

> All over the outside of the huge box containing the actual stove.
> 
> I also picked up 2 other boxes containing a "grill" and a "door".  These smaller boxes do not say a country of origin on the outside or anywhere on the inside either.  I wasn't going to open them today but curiousity got the best of me...




By law it has to be marked conspicuously on the outside of the box as the consumer would see it.    If its on the box then it is made in China.    The get fined bigtime if they don't mark merchandise.    Things made in the US don't have to be marked though most do just for bragging rights.    When you don't see it marked anywhere its safe to say its made in the US then they throw in this wrinkle.    Chinese firms send raw parts to the US for final assembly then magic happens.    It is suddenly now considered made in the US through and through as far as you get to know.  Isn't international trade grand?????


----------

